# massive clear out W} WoC, daemons or CSM (UK only)



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

After stopping the hobby for a little while I'm returning to my first love of anything chaos and anything dead. So I am getting rid of a lot of things, here is a list of what I have:
*
Space Wolves:*
Canis Wolfborn
2 Logan Grimnars
Ulrik the slayer
2 Landspeeders
Space Wolves Codex
Plasma Cannon Dreadnought converted from AoBR
16 Wolf Guard Terminators some old some new 7 pairs of lightning claws, 2 Thunder hammer & Storm shields, 4 chaisnfists, 1 heavy flamer and 1 Assault cannon
3 Dradnoughts with Assault cannons and DCCW
25 Blood Claws
4 Long Fangs
20 Grey Hunters
1 Forgeworld space wolves dreadnought with Autocannon and DDCW
1 set of forgeworld space wolves rhino doors

*Beastmen:*
20 Gors
3 Minotaurs
1 Converted Beastlord with 2 hand weapons

*Skaven:*
IoB Skaven warlord
Queek the Headtaker
IoB Master Moulder
IoB Warplock Engineer
2 IoB Rat ogres

*Imperial guard:*
1 Heavy team
15 Catachan fighters including vox

*Space Marines*
Vulkan He'stan

*Tomb Kings*
Khalida
Ltd Edt Tomb Kings battle magic cards

*Orks:*
10 Grots with herder still on sprues and in the box

*Vampire counts:*
20 crypt ghouls
20 dire wolves
Terrorgheist with ghoul king
Vampire counts latest edition
Ltd edt battle magic cards
Plastic necromancer
Plastic wight king

Here is a list of what I'm looking for:

*Chaos Space Marines:*
Typhus Herald of Nurgle
Cypher the fallen angel
Unit of Thousand Sons
2 Units of Death Guard
20 Generic Chaos Space Marines
10 Terminators
5 Possessed Chaos Space Marines
3 Rhinos
2 Word Bearer rhino door sets
2 Deathguard Rhino door sets
Forgeworld Nurgle Terminator Conversion Set

*Warriors Of Chaos:*
Archaon The Everchosen
Wulfrik the Wanderer
Plastic Nurgle Chaos Lord
10 Chosen including command
5 Chaos Knights
Scyla Anfingrimm

*Chaos Daemons:*
10 Pink Horrors
10 Daemonettes
20 Plague Bearers including commands
Any of the Greater Daemons
Skulltaker
Epidemius
The Masque
Blue Scribes
Khorne Herald and daemon prince from Forgeworld
Nurgle Herald and Daemon Princes from Forgeworld
3 Bloodcrushers of Khorne
3 Fiends of Slaanesh
3 beasts of Nurgle
3 Flamers of Tzeentch
3 Screamers of Tzeentch
5 Flesh hounds of Khorne
Karanak
5 Furies of chaos
Nurgle Daemon Prince
Soul Grinder

I Know I'm asking for a lot but this gives you choices as well.

Trade only please, sorry people also can only post within the UK

Thanks in advance for looking

Gothic


----------

